# NfS PS Feedback Thread



## ED101 (3. November 2007)

So die Demo
 ist (endlich) da, was haltet ihr davon? 

Erstmal ein kurzes Feedback von mir: Es scheint endlich mal wieder ein gelungener NfS Teil geworden zu sein. Das Handling ist sehr realistisch für einen NfS Teil aber nicht zu schwer. Die wählbaren Fahrhilfen sind gut und man merkt auch den Eingriff des ESP, Grafik ist selbst auf der Gehhilfe die ich noch nutzen muss super und es läuft auf mittlerer Detailstufe auf 1920*1200 flüssig.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## V8Actros (3. November 2007)

Ich find das Spiel ist sehr gut gelungen, macht mir jetzt schon rießen Spass !!!
Hab beide Rennen auf King absolviert, so schwer scheint es nicht zu sein, aber wie heist es? -> abwarten..

Zocke es auf einem 19" TFT @ 1280x1024x75Hz @16xAA  sieht hammer aus, dazu mal alles auf High gestellt^^ sogar beim Sound merkt man den Unterschied, wenn man es auf high stellt, Danke an der X-Fi und meiner 8800Ultra


----------



## ED101 (3. November 2007)

Scheint wirklich einfach zu sein da muss ich dir recht geben, aber vielleicht soll die Demo auch nicht entmutigen :wink:
Gelungen find ich auch das NO2 endlich begrenzt ist und sich nicht immer wieder auffüllt. Bin sehr angenehm überrascht von dem Spiel. Und auch mal deutsche Autobahnschilder in einem amerikanischen Spiel zu sehen hat was. Ich dachte dazu müsste ich auf immer und ewig Autobahnraser spielen :sm_B-$:


----------



## DerSitzRiese (3. November 2007)

habt ihr ne flotte Downloadquelle für uns?


----------



## ED101 (3. November 2007)

Die 3 sollen zZt noch schnell sein:

http://nfsbox.de/component/option,com_docman/task,doc_details/gid,66/Itemid,26/
http://www.4players.de/4players.php/download_info/PC-CDROM/Download/46523.html
http://www.gamesfire.at/downloads,id1376,need_speed_pro_street_demo.html


----------



## ulukay (3. November 2007)

kann man im demo ein wheel benutzen?


----------



## ED101 (3. November 2007)

Steuerung ist anpassbar, daher sollte es klappen, macht es auch einfacher


----------



## V8Actros (3. November 2007)

was mir aufgefallen ist, das ich jedes mal, wenn ich das Spiel neustarte, meine komplette Steuerung vom Gamepad neu eingeben muss, das kackt mich bissel an^^


----------



## JSL (3. November 2007)

ja ist bei mir auch, aber bei mir LAGT das Spiel. Das nervt mich, zum Glück baue ich mir gerade nen neuen PC.


----------



## ED101 (3. November 2007)

Ist halt nur eine Demo. Irgendwo kommt auch ein Infofenster das die Einstellungen nicht gespeichert werden (wenigstens merkt er sich die Grafikoptionen).

@JSL: Dein System ist ja auch schon nicht mehr das neuste, da kannst du nicht erwarten das alles flüssig läuft, aber wenn du die Grafik ein wenig zurück nimmst, sollte es auch bei dir laufen. Da mein neuer zZt ausser Gefecht ist, hab ich es mit meinem P4 3,2 + 1GB + 7800GS@AGP gespielt und es läuft. Das Problem wird bei dir sein das dein Arbeitsspeicher schon komplett ausgelastet ist wenn du nur das Game startest.


----------



## JSL (3. November 2007)

genau, aber ich bestelle mir heute wahrscheinlich, neue PC teile, wie CPU, Mainboard und RAM.
Dann sollte das laufen ^^


----------



## JimBeam (3. November 2007)

Grafik geht in Ordnung, Steuerung ist mal wieder zum :sm_B-$:, was sich EA bei dem Handling wieder geleistet hat ist unter aller Sau, sowas schwammiges gabs in keinem Rennspiel bisher. Es hätte wirklich ein nettes Spiel draus werden können, aber so nicht. Ich werde wohl vergeblich auf ein "richtiges" NFS warten mit geilen Luxuswagen und allem drum und dran, naja früher war halt doch alles besser.


----------



## C.McRae (3. November 2007)

habe mal mit xbox gamepad versucht..und mit dem logitech g25...also mit dem lenkrad ist es um einiges geiler...aber ich vermisse ff...habt ihr ff mit dem lenkrad??

ansonsten fällt mir auf dass ich manchmal grafikfehler habe...(nv 169.04 beta) und aa funzt irgendwie net...obwohl eingestellt auf 4x...aber funzen tut das irgendwie net...

was für erfahrungen habts ihr in der hinsicht gemacht??? mit welchem treiber???


----------



## push@max (3. November 2007)

Hey Leute, ich habe Probleme bei der Installation der Demo...beim entpacken der Datei kommt es zu einer Fehlermeldung "Some installation files are corrupt"

Habe das heute morgen bei 4players runtergeladen...vielleicht habe ich die angeblich zerstörte Version geladen...oder hattet ihr auch solche Probleme?


----------



## sYntaX (3. November 2007)

Klasse Game. Läuft bei mir bei vollen Details und 1024x768 Auflösung + 8xAA mit 32-60 fps. Die Optimierung ist bei dem Game super und die Grafik ebenfalls. Nur bei Vista gibt es Probleme. Das Game stürtzt oft ab.


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (3. November 2007)

Also ich finde das Spiel richtig schlecht. Die Grafik ist zwar der Hammer aber damit macht sie nicht das miese Gameplay wett. EA hat ja gesagt es solle mehr Realismus in die Fahrphysik kommen. Pustekuchen- ein Auto mit 570 PS fährt sich mit Sicherheit nicht so brav und lässt sich nicht so einfach steuern. Man hat absolut keine Probleme das Auto trotz ausgeschalteter Fahrhilfen zu beherrschen. Das was die da fabriziert haben ist einfach nur rofl. Zudem habe ich noch keine möglichkeit gefunden die langen Start-und Unfallsequenzen zu überspringen bzw. zu beenden. Das nervt mit der Zeit so was. Und lol warum wird immer ein Screenshot gemacht wenn man ESC drückt? Ich bin mal gespannt was die PC Magazine dem Spiel geben.
Also das kostenlose BMW M3 Challange wesentlich besser, auch wenn es nicht so gut aussieht ist der Fahrspaß wesentlich höher.


----------



## ED101 (3. November 2007)

Glaub mir aktuelle Fahrzeuge dieser Leistungsklasse sind auch recht gut beherschbar. Die Lenkung ist auf jeden Fall für Lenkräder & Joysticks optimiert, es erfordert feinfühliges Arbeiten. Ihr solltet nicht vergessen das NfS KEINE Simulation ist! Aber jeder hat seine Meinung, das war meine


----------



## JimBeam (3. November 2007)

@Rain_in_may84: und ich dachte schon ich währe der einzige mit dieser Meinung.

@ED101: na klar ist es keine Simulation, aber EA hatte gesagt das sie eine realistischere Physik anstreben und das ist nicht passiert. 
Naja vielleicht bin ich einfach nicht die Zielgruppe für NFS, ich geh GTR2 zocken. 

btw: ich fahr mit einem Gamepad, also mit den Analogsticks, und ich komm mit der schwammigen Steuerung gar nicht klar ich weiß nicht was da optimiert sein soll.


----------



## ED101 (3. November 2007)

Denke ich auch Jim, du kannst kein GTR zocken und dann mal NfS, dann versteh ich deine Aussagen auch. Aber das ist wie Äpfel und Birnen vergleichen


----------



## Clown[AUT] (3. November 2007)

mich hat EA mit diesem Teil wirklich enttäuscht, die Lenkung geht noch immer verzögert vonstanden und sogar die Maus im Menü is verzögert und das is schon bei allen Teilen seit Most Wanted so

P.S.:wenn jemand glaubt es liegt an meiner Hardware der irrt gewaltig hab auch alles mal runtergeschraubt gehabt und ging noch immer so


----------



## C.McRae (3. November 2007)

funzt bei euch aa....oder habt ihr irgendwelche bugs???

zur steuerung: mit gamepad komme ich auch überhaupt net klar....viel zu schwammig...da war ja most wanted schon viel viel besser...carbon auch schon so schei** zum fahren....und jetzt noch schlimmer...

aber dafür kann ich sehr gut mit lenkrad fahren..aber wie gesagt ohne ff z.z. ....was aber hoffe ich in der fertigen version anders aussieht....hoffe ich doch


----------



## SaPass (3. November 2007)

Ich finde die Demo ganz gut. Nur der Inhalt ist mit 2 Rennen zu gering, selbst für einen Demo (jeweils ein Rennen zu den 5 Disziplinen wäre doch nicht zu viel verlangt).
Die Steuerung ist sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig. Ich komme aber mittlerweile relativ gut klar damit.
Selbst der höchste Schwierigkeitsgrad ("King") ist zu einfach. Da gewinne ich schon nach sehr kurzer Übungsphase trotz der etwas komischen Steuerung.
Die Einstellungen der Steuerung werde auch nicht gespeichert, also muss ich folglich jedes mal aufs Neue meinen XBox360 Controller konfigurieren.
Der Speed - Modus (in der Wüste) gefällt mir nicht so gut, weil es anfangs Zufall ist, mit welcher Platzierung man ins Ziel kommt, da, wenn man Vollgas gibt, ist das Auto schnell von der Strecke, und wer bremst, verliert (Schwierigkeit: King, alles andere ist kein Problem, da gewinnt man sogar, wenn man das Auto zwei mal um die Stange am Straßenrand wickelt).
Die Strecke auf der Autobahn gefällt mir ganz gut, nur weiß ich nicht, wie es da möglich ist unfallfrei zu fahren, sobald Verkehr auf der Straße ist, weil es die Steuerung nicht zulässt.
Das Schadensmodell enttäuscht mich: Keine Auswirkung auf das Fahrverhalten (zumindest habe ich keine gespürt bis jetzt). Und die Lizenzen für mehr Automarken fehlen auch, weil die Autohersteller nicht gerne ihre Autos geschrottet sehen. Wo ist der Sinn?


----------



## Jor-El (4. November 2007)

Nachdem ich Carbon links liegen ließ, hoffte ich mit PS auf Besserung bei der Serie. Nach der Demo zur urteilen klappt´s wohl nicht, schade.
Größter Kritikpunkt ist auch bei mir die Steuerung. Egal ob mit Tastatur oder 360 Joypad, ständig schwimmt mein Auto nach links und rechts. Bin ganze Zeit nur am hin und her lenken. Bei der Wüstenstrecke fiel es mir nicht so sehr auf aber auf der zweiten Strecke ging es fast gar nicht mehr.
Grafik ist top, keine Frage aber seit Dirt, das mit dem schlechtesten Bremsverhalten in der Rennspielgeschichte aufwartet (Pit Stop auf dem C64 war glaubwürdiger) lasse ich mich nicht mehr von Grafik blenden.
Echt schade, hatte mich wirklich darauf gefreut!


----------



## Adrenalize (4. November 2007)

Die Demo ist wirklich etwas lieblos. EA halt. Mal sehen was die Vollversion noch mit sich bringt. die Steuerung ist definitiv irgendwie anders als z.b. bei Most Wanted. Zumindest auf dem Speedkurs, aber eventuell ist das Absicht, weil dort halt die Schwierigkeit ist, bei Vollgas auf der Strecke zu bleiben.
Immerhin nicht so schlimm wie bei der BMW M3 Challenge, die neulich rauskam, da lenkt sich der M3 imho wie ein Zementmischer. 

Ich hoffe mal, das an den Gerüchten was dran ist und "Flatout: Ultimate Carnage" wirklich auf PC erscheint. Sollte angeblich irgendwann zwischen vorgestern und Anfang 2008 erscheinen. Den Xbox360-Screenshots nach ist das ein echter funracer mit toller Grafik und richtig fiesen Crashes. Sowas wie Burnout. 

Ansonsten muss man wohl zur PS3 greifen, wenn man das ultimative Rennspiel will. die Demo zu GranTourismo 5 hat nahezu fotorealistische Grafik, z.B. die Boxencrew oder manche Replays, und zur Fahrdynamik muss man wenig sagen. GT halt 
Da kam und kommt sonst eh kein Spiel ran an Sonys Referenz...


----------



## ED101 (4. November 2007)

Nur aus dem Grund habe ich mir eine PS geholt um GT zocken zu können


----------



## push@max (4. November 2007)

Ich war bereits nach den ersten Sekunden von der Lenkung total enttäuscht Dachte nur "Schei** jetzt machen die auch noch so eine Lenkung wie bei Juiced/2", die ich nach 2 Stunden Download nach 10Sekunden spielen sofort deinstalliert hatte. Haben die da keine Leute sitzen, die wissen, wie es Spass macht, Rennen zu fahren? Ich meine hier hat sich bereits jeder zurecht über die Lenkung beschwert und die verkünden vor dem Release wie großartig realistisch die neue Steuerung ist. Vom Grafischen her sehr gut, aber Fahrverhalten absolut zum vergessen...denke das ich bei diesem NFS zum ersten Mal aussetzten werde, weil das macht kein Spass!!


----------



## ulukay (4. November 2007)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Die Demo ist wirklich etwas lieblos. EA halt. Mal sehen was die Vollversion noch mit sich bringt. die Steuerung ist definitiv irgendwie anders als z.b. bei Most Wanted. Zumindest auf dem Speedkurs, aber eventuell ist das Absicht, weil dort halt die Schwierigkeit ist, bei Vollgas auf der Strecke zu bleiben.
> *Immerhin nicht so schlimm wie bei der BMW M3 Challenge, die neulich rauskam, da lenkt sich der M3 imho wie ein Zementmischer.*



nennt man auch realismus



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Ansonsten muss man wohl zur PS3 greifen, wenn man das ultimative Rennspiel will. die Demo zu GranTourismo 5 hat nahezu fotorealistische Grafik, z.B. die Boxencrew oder manche Replays, und zur Fahrdynamik muss man wenig sagen. GT halt
> Da kam und kommt sonst eh kein Spiel ran an Sonys Referenz...



stimmt - bei einem rennspiel kommt man da nicht vorbei, wenn man eine simulation will schauts anders aus


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (4. November 2007)

@Adrenalize. der BMW bei der M3 Challenge fühlt sich so wie ein "Zementmischer" an, weil die Fahrphysik bei diesem Spiel viel näher an der Realität ist, als die von NFS. Ich muss sagen, dass das Grenzbereichverhalten des BMW sehr nahe an das tatsächliche Fahrverhalten bei Fahrzeugen herankommt. Was manchmal beim spielen etwas deprimierend ist  :frown:


----------



## Adrenalize (4. November 2007)

Jedenfalls wurde es besser, als ich die elektronischen Hilfen etwas runterdrehte. Ein untersteuernder M3 auf ner Rennstrecke kann ja nicht angehen.
Zumal da ja alle Fahrhilfen an waren und nichts auf möglich realistisch eingestellt...

Mich hats nur gewundert, dass Spiele wie Toca oder GT da ein deutlich schöneres Fahrgefühl vermitteln. Werbung für den neuen M3 ist das imho nicht wirklich, fühlte sich an wie unser Polo mit etwas mehr PS.


----------



## ulukay (4. November 2007)

ja aber was hat GT mit einer simulation zu tun? garnix 
simulationen sind GTR/GTL und LFS


----------



## EGThunder (4. November 2007)

Ups... falschen Thread erwischt. Also... gekauft wird es, bei mir läuft es in 1680x1050 volle Details mit 4xAF, 4xFSAA und Transparent AA flüssig. 

EG


----------



## BrainRunner (6. November 2007)

Bei mir läuft das Spiel trotz diverser Treiberversionen absolut unbrauchbar. Bei 1280x960 ohne Details läuft es halbwegs flüssig, aber lagt. Das ist soweit unbrauchbar.
Das Spiel ansich ist auch nicht sonderlich interessant, Fahrverhalten ist weder NFS-mäßig Arcade noch sonderlich realistisch. Insgesamt also völlig versaut. Nichts halbes und nichts ganzes...


----------



## Masher (13. November 2007)

Ich werde mir vll i-wann mal die demo saugen...hab nur gehört das man nicht mehr frei herumfahren kann und das es wieder keine polizei gibt.....das mit der polizei kann ich ja noch verstehen aber warum darf man nicht mehr frei herumfahren und seinen spaß haben, statdessen wählt man im menü ein rennen aus und...toll....-.-


----------



## C.McRae (15. November 2007)

hat noch einer ausser mir das problem mit grafikfehlern??? hab teils massige fehler drinnen....wo ich dann die gesamte strecke nicht mehr sehe...weil ein farbiger balken drinnen ist....

habe den neuesten treiber von nv und den neuesten beta auch ausprobiert....nichts...

aber der fehler ist nicht immer da...nur manchmal


----------



## ED101 (15. November 2007)

Habe es einmal gehabt das er die Streckentexturen geladen hat während des fahrens aber sonst nix


----------



## C.McRae (16. November 2007)

ich habe das auch nicht ständig...nur hin und wieder....eigentlich selten...aber das reicht mir bereits schon..


----------

